# New Red Hi Fin Wolf Fish Cohab



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my 125 with 6 Wolf Fish in it. I got them from Aquatic Sanctuary yesterday! I got rid of a few of my RBs so moved them to 2 seperate 75's. I tried to make them all a little shelter. I plan on getting some more plants next week! They do not seem to be to aggressive towards each other as of now.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

These bastards are lazy LOL!!! This guy is so lazy he sits on the overflow. It just holds him there. When it is time to eat he comes down, eats his meal, swims for a bit, then heads back to the overflow. 
I have not noticed any fighting as of yet which is a good thing.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice.. keep us updated on their aggression. I have one in a 120 with a few other oddballs and he also sits up next to the overflow box on occasion.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

That is funny. I thought something was wrong with him at first. Now that I know another does it, I guess it is normal. Is yours a male?


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not sure.. not exactly sure how to tell.. I know with mala's you can't tell except for the females being fatter, not sure if it's the same with red wolfs.

BTW.. how big is yours? Mine lost most of it's orange color on it's side when it was around 5" or so.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was told you can tell by how pointy the fins are. The female fins are more rounded and they are thicker and the males fins are pointy and they are smaller. The biggest in the tank is around 5 1/2-6" The one I got from my friend (the one in the last picture in my first post) has lost all it orange and has a white belly and a black stripe going down the middle of him.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Yea I thought he looked bigger / more mature. Mine is 6" as well.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

This FAT bastard started to sit on the overflow also. When they both are up there the overflow starts gurgling and the sump water level goes way down. The picture is the biggest I have.


----------

